# I Am In Serious Lust!



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Went by Marietta Toyota at lunch yesterday. As soon as I walked through the door a salesman I know told me without asking "I know what you are here for.", and handed me a set of keys for a new Tundra, 4-Door, 4x4 with the 5.7L engine. Here is what I can report:

1. It is a rocket ship. Wow, what a hole-shot. Cranking it was deceptive because it isn't any louder than my 4.7L '01. Push on the pedal and hold on.

2. The transmission is smoother than anything I have ever driven before. This isn't to say others aren't equally as smooth but I can only write from my experience. Even at full throttle shifts were smooth and tight.

3. The driving experience is better than the older Tundra, and it was no slouch. No transition problems.

4. The cabin is nicer than anything Toyota ever put in a pickup before. Split AC/Heat for the front, nice gauges, you can actually read the clock, the sound system is good, even though it wasn't the "Premium" sound system.

5. The four door is still pretty small. I'm going to hold out for the CrewMax.

I think this thing is going to sell really well. Up till now I thought I would seriously consider an F-250 the next time but now I'm not so sure. If Toyota were ever to mate this to a diesel I would buy it in an instant. I will still seriously consider it the next time out.

Now, to convince the wife...

Any suggestions?

Reverie


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool...when I got home last night the dh was talking about the new Toyotas.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Got an e:mail from our Toy. dealer last night. Seems they're having a "Coming Out Party" for the new Tundra on March 3rd. They're also offering to buy back our 2005 van in a special promo (claim to need them to fulfill special Used Car Sales reguests ????)

Just sent Reverie's review to KB....just as an 'fyi'. The response I got back? 
_"What a beast. Think we should go there this Saturday...just to touch it?" _ 
Seems this is all falling into place nicely









(Thanks, Reverie!)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Uh, Reverie!!
Be extra-nice to "she who must be obeyed" for Valentines!!







Take her to a nice dinner, buy her roses, the whole nine yards, and just "casually" mention the truck!!








Darlene


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Ahhhhhh, the new Tundra























Every time I see the new tundra I repeat to myself "Alan your truck is paid for, you DO NOT need a new one"









No matter how often I do that, the seven year old in me comes out and says " But I really Really REALLY like it daddy, cant I just have it?"









*sighs*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

imabeachbum said:


> Ahhhhhh, the new Tundra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and, has that worked for you? I've been trying that same tactic regarding my 2000 Miata vs the new ones. Only thing that's worked, so far, is for KB to drag me away. That's when the 7y/o in ME comes out and says "Just one more time, mommy ...... PLEEEEEEEEZ?!"


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

So far the chant has worked....of course there are about forty three thousand seven hundred and sixty six other reasons (before taxes & tags & all that other garbage) that have helped


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Reverie

This is interesting, because I to just drove the new Tundra last night. It was a Limited 5.7. All I can say is WOW, this thing rocks. Can't wait to see the CrewMax!!

Will


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I did look at a 2006 Double Cab pretty hard before trading for the Chevy, but the 6500 lb. towing capacity scared me off, along with the price premium (I can get GM products at GMS employee prices). Had a chance to see the 2007 Tundra a few weeks ago. The inside does look nice, but I was disappointed by the small rear doors and a very hard rear seat.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

imabeachbum said:


> So far the chant has worked....of course there are about forty three thousand seven hundred and sixty six other reasons (before taxes & tags & all that other garbage) that have helped


I'm with you, so far...







My 01' is paid in full including all the fun stuff/mods I've done to it! My wife gets the next new vehicle. However....over on TundraSolutions, there is a real nice lady (Dianne Whitmire) from Carson Toyota in So-Cal that is a fleet dealer. I bought my then brand new Tundra from her for $500 over invoice. It was a special order and had to be built first. Once it was in, I bought a one-way ticket and flew to So-Cal and she picked me up in my new truck! We went back to her office, did the rest of the paperwork and I drove it home. 421 miles later, I pulled into my driveway at 1:30 in the morning. What a long day! But I was so excited to have a brand new Tundra!

Anyway, she will probably have the best price anywhere in the US. She can ship the truck too, and as I recall it's about $1,000 to ship. Here's a link. Just click on her picture and send her an e-mail. If you do, tell her Herb sent you. She may or may not remember me after 6+ years.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Was the Toyota you tested a 3/4 ton, or still a halfer?
The new 2007 Chevys are quite nice too. Something about "Truck of the year" I have heard


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Every time I see the commercial where the Tundra is pulling 10,000 up a massive angle, then goes downhill + stops 10,000 pounds - I am in awe. I wonder if the commercials are real. I know I can NOT test drive one because suddenly I will find all these 'reasons' why I NEED to trade up - I'm just not ready yet. It looks like an amazing truck though..


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

1/2 Ton, I'm pretty sure. I don't believe the Tundra was released in time for the "Truck of the Year" consideration but it should be interesting next year when it is eligible, dontcha' think?

Reverie


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

The Feb release did take it out of contention for the Truck of the Year...I have been reading all the articles I can find on the Tundra and I love the commericials for it...I have the "I want...no the I NEED a new truck bug". I like the look of the CrewMax...Unfortunately, I just built the truck I would want on Toyota's website to the tune of 42K... too rich for my blood, my Chevy is paid for!!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Fighting Irish said:


> The Feb release did take it out of contention for the Truck of the Year...I have been reading all the articles I can find on the Tundra and I love the commericials for it...I have the "I want...no the I NEED a new truck bug". I like the look of the CrewMax...Unfortunately, I just built the truck I would want on Toyota's website to the tune of 42K... too rich for my blood, my Chevy is paid for!!


"Building" the truck on Toyota's web site will give you the highest cost, buying one from a 'fleet' dealer will get you the lowest possible cost. Here's an example of what Dianne has:

_*2007 Tundra Doublecab SR5 V8 5.7 motor longbed * in green/tan, blue streak/tan or silver/gray (I have 3) with:
Included Options:

[AA] 18" Alloy Wheels with P275/65R18 Tires 
[BU-DC] Cloth Bucket Seats w/ Power Adjustable Driver's Side / Power Adjustable Passenger's Side, Adjustable Headrests 
[CF] Carpeted Floor Mats with Door Sill Protector 
[DZ] AM/FM Audio w/6-Disc Changer, 6 Speakers and Auxiliary Audio Jack 
[FE] 50-state emissions (no charge) 
[RL] Daytime Running Lamps 
[SO] Front & Rear Clearance (Parking) Sonar 
[TM] Towing Mirrors: Manually Extendable, Power Adjustable, Heated, with Turn Signals (In Limited model, replaces the standard Limited Mirror) 
[UT] Rear Underseat Storage Box 
[WR] Sliding Rear Window with Privacy Glass

MSRP is $31,993 and It's *$30,283* from her and only her._

Now I realize this is still a double cab model, but this one is pretty well appointed. I have a hard time believing that the CrewMax, similarily configured, would cost 12K more.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> .... Now I realize this is still a double cab model, but this one is pretty well appointed. I have a hard time believing that the CrewMax, similarily configured, would cost 12K more.......


No....but the cost of extending or building a new garage bay to accomodate the length (even with the short bed) would definitely put it out of our reach. We measured.....30 inches longer than our 4Runner or Van. 30 inches !!! 









But it can't hurt to go touch one tomorrow....can it? No....of course not. Right? Right? Come on, guys! Work with me here.....  RIGHT?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Been seeing them on semi transports headed to the dealers all week.. They are a very nice looking truck.. better in person than in pics..

Carey


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> > .... Now I realize this is still a double cab model, but this one is pretty well appointed. I have a hard time believing that the CrewMax, similarily configured, would cost 12K more.......
> 
> 
> No....but the cost of extending or building a new garage bay to accomodate the length (even with the short bed) would definitely put it out of our reach. We measured.....30 inches longer than our 4Runner or Van. 30 inches !!!
> ...


Go on and touch it Wolfie, you know you want to!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Reverie said:


> 1/2 Ton, I'm pretty sure. I don't believe the Tundra was released in time for the "Truck of the Year" consideration but it should be interesting next year when it is eligible, dontcha' think?
> 
> Reverie


I do. They're very nice trucks. And again the Japanese have forced the American manufacturers to improve their product faster than they would have, left to their own intentions. I guess it's a good thing


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Now, to convince the wife...

Any suggestions?

Reverie
[/quote]

Tell her you will leave unless she lets you get it.......







Just kidding. If I tried that my sweet lady would open the door


----------



## LordMuut (Jul 30, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Was the Toyota you tested a 3/4 ton, or still a halfer?
> The new 2007 Chevys are quite nice too. Something about "Truck of the year" I have heard


The Tundras, like the Titans, come only in half tons. That, and the lack of a diesel option, (for now at least), is what is holding alot of people back. Nice trucks though. If/When they decide to build HD versions, they will put a serious dent in the Big 3 I think.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It's hard for me to keep perspective when it comes to my truck. I look around me and note that besides my camping friends I only know two other people that require a truck to TOW. Most everyone I know needs a truck to haul and the 1/2 ton capacity is more than enough.

I say this because I am frustrated that a company with such high engineering standards like Toyota, has not built a diesel pickup.....yet. My DW asks, "Why do you want so much more towing capacity? Isn't our Tundra's 7200 lbs enough?". Well, it's like flying. You can never have too much altitutude or airspeed. In towing you can never have too much wheelbase or usable torque.

I will stick with my '01 for now. It has adequate numbers, I would just like to have the added power and wheelbase. Besides, it's paid for, only has 78K on the odometer, and it sorta fits in our garage.

Still, a boy can dream...

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We went up to Cherokee Toyota today to get the oil changed in the 4Runner and they had several new Tundras sitting around. I looked at them, sat in them, and picked up a brochure, while telling myself the whole time "We can't trade yet. We can't trade yet." I didn't take a test drive...might have pushed me over the edge. We can't trade yet. We can't trade yet. We can't.......

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> We went up to Cherokee Toyota today to get the oil changed in the 4Runner and they had several new Tundras sitting around. I looked at them, sat in them, and picked up a brochure, while telling myself the whole time "We can't trade yet. We can't trade yet." I didn't take a test drive...might have pushed me over the edge. We can't trade yet. We can't trade yet. We can't.......
> 
> Bob


Yeah....wellllll....ummmmm....er........

I DID take the forbidden TEST DRIVE today and all I can say is I LOVE IT!!!! Wasn't 'sposed to happen like that. Ya' see, I LOVE the 4-Runner for towing but REALLY don't like driving it without the extra 6000lbs behind. Kath loves it and, well, that's why it's her daily drive. I was fully expecting the Tundra to be all that much more of a beast - wanting to jump out of itself with just a little bit of gas. Oh contraire! It behaved itself quite nicely!!!! Didn't drive far....but enough to know that if we'd driven any longer it might have come home today! ...and that turning radius...how DO they do that??? btw, the dbl cab/short bed/5.7/V8 with tow package (but bench seat so only "Option" A or B...not sure which) carried a sticker price of $32k. Just got done "building" the one we'd like and it came in at *only* $36k. Hmmmm.....with a highly desireable Sienna XLE to trade in.....







UH OH!!!







Don't know....but stay tuned.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I hate to tell ya but you are now infected with new truck fever. And you thought it was new car smell no no that is an airborn virus and you got it.

Its useless to fight it.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> I hate to tell ya but you are now infected with new truck fever. And you thought it was new car smell no no that is an airborn virus and you got it.
> 
> Its useless to fight it.
> 
> John


Ya' think that's why Kath drove home with the windows open and stopped to wash the 4 Runner? Shhhhhh....must make this her idea.....


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ditch the Miata









JOHN


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

wolfwood said:


> We went up to Cherokee Toyota today to get the oil changed in the 4Runner and they had several new Tundras sitting around. I looked at them, sat in them, and picked up a brochure, while telling myself the whole time "We can't trade yet. We can't trade yet." I didn't take a test drive...might have pushed me over the edge. We can't trade yet. We can't trade yet. We can't.......
> 
> Bob


Yeah....wellllll....ummmmm....er........

I DID take the forbidden TEST DRIVE today and all I can say is I LOVE IT!!!! Wasn't 'sposed to happen like that. Ya' see, I LOVE the 4-Runner for towing but REALLY don't like driving it without the extra 6000lbs behind. Kath loves it and, well, that's why it's her daily drive. I was fully expecting the Tundra to be all that much more of a beast - wanting to jump out of itself with just a little bit of gas. Oh contraire! It behaved itself quite nicely!!!! Didn't drive far....but enough to know that if we'd driven any longer it might have come home today! ...and that turning radius...how DO they do that??? btw, the dbl cab/short bed/5.7/V8 with tow package (but bench seat so only "Option" A or B...not sure which) carried a sticker price of $32k. Just got done "building" the one we'd like and it came in at *only* $36k. Hmmmm.....with a highly desireable Sienna XLE to trade in.....







UH OH!!!







Don't know....but stay tuned.
[/quote]

Too funny! You've been bitten! To heal the wound, you gotta go buy it!

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Ditch the Miata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a very bad man, John!

...and, btw, we DON'T say bad words like that at Wolfwood


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,

Reverie
(Whimpering in a corner, sucking my thumb)


----------



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

For you guys who tow w/the Tundra, how do you find it? Looking at the 23RS, notice some of you tow an even bigger model TT w/the Tundra. Do you travel into mountains much? How does it handle? How is the power?

Went & "looked at" (didn't drive) the new Tundra yesterday, they are nice looking. Price tag is a bit "ouchie" though. I've been in Toyotas (2 Tacomas) for the last 10 years, so I am comfortable w/them though. I've been getting some valuable info from Carey on the Ram 1500, he has the same geographics as I (Colorado Rocky's). I might be able to get into one of them for a bit less $$$ than the Tundra?

Wife & I fell for a 23RS at the Denver RV show last month, and went to the dealer yesterday to check it out some more. Just need to make a decision & upgrade the truck first, though!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sixteen Quad (Feb 3, 2007)

My Tundra has 224.000 miles on its so I guess its finally broken in. I think you would be very happy with it pulling a 23 RS mine handles the 26RLS just fine I would reccomend staying out of overdrive. 
I really like the new Tundras and would love to have one but I want to get out of debt worse...................... Bahahahahahahahahhahahahaha.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

*Reverie* - go buy a set of JBA headers and the Unichip and your baby will feel like new again.







Just ignore the 07' Tundra's.







And think about how much money you just saved!









*Wolfwood* - send Dianne (see my earlier post) an e-mail asking her for the price on what you built and see what she comes back with. If you make a deal, I'll even drive it from So-Cal to your place at no charge!







I'm not sure how I'm gonna make it to So-Cal, but I'll figure something out.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> *Reverie* - go buy a set of JBA headers and the Unichip and your baby will feel like new again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice offer....but then it would be a USED '07 Tundra, wouldn't it?







The price tag is pretty much the same as for other beasts in its class (or as close as they can get)....but its a bit too steep for a USED one....


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

wolfwood said:


> *Reverie* - go buy a set of JBA headers and the Unichip and your baby will feel like new again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice offer....but then it would be a USED '07 Tundra, wouldn't it?







The price tag is pretty much the same as for other beasts in its class (or as close as they can get)....but its a bit too steep for a USED one....








[/quote]
Well...I guess...technically... But it would be broken in! I would drive it nice and easy too, promise!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> *Reverie* - go buy a set of JBA headers and the Unichip and your baby will feel like new again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice offer....but then it would be a USED '07 Tundra, wouldn't it?







The price tag is pretty much the same as for other beasts in its class (or as close as they can get)....but its a bit too steep for a USED one....








[/quote]

Ahhh, but if you were to buy a bargain one-way plane ticket to So-Cal and drive the Tundra back yourself, then it would still be a NEW truck cuz' you would have put all the miles on it!





















Plus by the time you got home, the break-in period before towing would be done, so you'd be ready to hook up to Puff and hit the road!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> *Reverie* - go buy a set of JBA headers and the Unichip and your baby will feel like new again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice offer....but then it would be a USED '07 Tundra, wouldn't it?







The price tag is pretty much the same as for other beasts in its class (or as close as they can get)....but its a bit too steep for a USED one....








[/quote]

Ahhh, but if you were to buy a bargain one-way plane ticket to So-Cal and drive the Tundra back yourself, then it would still be a NEW truck cuz' you would have put all the miles on it!





















Plus by the time you got home, the break-in period before towing would be done, so you'd be ready to hook up to Puff and hit the road!
[/quote]
...and that would be a good thing...because I would have neither job, nor partner, nor stationary home when I returned


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
> Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
> Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
> Must - resist - urge - to - buy - new - Tundra,
> ...


Reverie,
You MUST remain strong!!







But, after seeing the new commercial for the "ALL NEW TOYOTA TUNDRA" and how it stopped with the quad brakes just before going over a cliff?? Who wants to buy a Dodge 2500 Cummins??







No, can't go there, but if I didn't have it, I would be doing your chant and sucking my thumb, too!!







That is one BAD truck!!








Darlene


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> *Reverie* - go buy a set of JBA headers and the Unichip and your baby will feel like new again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice offer....but then it would be a USED '07 Tundra, wouldn't it?







The price tag is pretty much the same as for other beasts in its class (or as close as they can get)....but its a bit too steep for a USED one....








[/quote]

Ahhh, but if you were to buy a bargain one-way plane ticket to So-Cal and drive the Tundra back yourself, then it would still be a NEW truck cuz' you would have put all the miles on it!





















Plus by the time you got home, the break-in period before towing would be done, so you'd be ready to hook up to Puff and hit the road!
[/quote]
...and that would be a good thing...because I would have neither job, nor partner, nor stationary home when I returned








[/quote]

Or better yet drive the Miata out there use it as a trade and drive the Tundra back









I'm a dead man








John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CDC Report

Issued Monday 12 February.... Date line US.... Toyota Tundra flu shots will be provided at ALL Health Care Provider locales. Those experiencing these highly contagous symptoms, sweaty and itchy palms, wallet-creeping-from-its-location-itis, lead footus, towus-muchous and random uncontrolled drooling should seek assistance immediately!

Thank you


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

When I told my wife about driving the Tudra the first thing she asked is if it could tow "ZoomZoom's Trailer". That's a 31RQS, I think. So the answer is "yes". Now, to get her to sign on the dotted line...

Reverie


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I need to get the Toyota Tundra flu shot!!!!

Will


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Reverie said:


> When I told my wife about driving the Tudra the first thing she asked is if it could tow "ZoomZoom's Trailer". That's a 31RQS, I think. So the answer is "yes". Now, to get her to sign on the dotted line...
> 
> Reverie


Be patient, my friend. I see the tide turning in your favor...slowly, inch by inch....you ARE getting there!

Btw - saw 2 - that would *2* not just 1 - Tundras yesterday that we *could* buy off the lot. Has everything we'd want - save for the few after market accessories we'd add to any one of 'em. Fortunately, the Dealership was closed.









Color? Nautical Blue Metallic w/ Graphite cloth interior (Go see it in the sun...or the overhead lot lights














..... its gorgeous!!!!)

--------------------------------------

John ....







...








Actually, the only thing saving the Miata from demise is the fact that she is paid for. 100% mine, so not a contributing factor to the monthly out-flow of cash. AND, the reality is that the Van had the same sticker as this Tundra. We financed the van for 60 mths (why does that sound better than "5 yrs" ?) and now have 2 yrs left. We *could* also finance the Tundra for 5yrs and keep the same payment ... just for 3 more yrs.


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

As much as I love Toyota products and the new Tundra especially.....I learned my lesson with the 2000 which was the introductory year for the Tundra, I still love my truck and it has been for the most part 85k miles maintenance free, but there have been some kinks and bends that to my understanding were worked out with the 01 models. If you havent gotten the Tundra flu shot yet, you should - Toyota is an awesome product, but as with ANY new model give it a year to get the kinks worked out, especially if your buying because of "want" and not "need"

Regards

Alan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

imabeachbum said:


> As much as I love Toyota products and the new Tundra especially.....I learned my lesson with the 2000 which was the introductory year for the Tundra, I still love my truck and it has been for the most part 85k miles maintenance free, but there have been some kinks and bends that to my understanding were worked out with the 01 models. If you havent gotten the Tundra flu shot yet, you should - Toyota is an awesome product, but as with ANY new model give it a year to get the kinks worked out, especially if your buying because of "want" and not "need"
> 
> Regards
> Alan


Thanks - you've just created balance to today's omens. I drove to work this morning, for an hour, watching a new Tundra in my rearview mirror ....

We are also committed Toyota afficionados and the point you raise has certainly been a key one for us. No doubt, this Tundra will be around for awhile (but if its not, do WE want to be *stuck* with a problem?). We just need to balance whether there really is a 'need'. I 'spose if you've got to ask that question, the answer is already there...huh?


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> CDC Report
> 
> Issued Monday 12 February.... Date line US.... Toyota Tundra flu shots will be provided at ALL Health Care Provider locales. Those experiencing these highly contagous symptoms, sweaty and itchy palms, wallet-creeping-from-its-location-itis, lead footus, towus-muchous and random uncontrolled drooling should seek assistance immediately!
> 
> Thank you


Please sign me up for one of these Tundra flu shots. The needle stick will hurt WAY less than my wallet


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> CDC Report
> 
> Issued Monday 12 February.... Date line US.... Toyota Tundra flu shots will be provided at ALL Health Care Provider locales. Those experiencing these highly contagous symptoms, sweaty and itchy palms, wallet-creeping-from-its-location-itis, lead footus, towus-muchous and random uncontrolled drooling should seek assistance immediately!
> 
> Thank you


Please sign me up for one of these Tundra flu shots. The needle stick will hurt WAY less than my wallet








[/quote]
Yeah. I'm thinkin' I may actually have to OD before the effect is felt....


----------



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

imabeachbum said:


> As much as I love Toyota products and the new Tundra especially.....I learned my lesson with the 2000 which was the introductory year for the Tundra, I still love my truck and it has been for the most part 85k miles maintenance free, but there have been some kinks and bends that to my understanding were worked out with the 01 models. If you havent gotten the Tundra flu shot yet, you should - Toyota is an awesome product, but as with ANY new model give it a year to get the kinks worked out, especially if your buying because of "want" and not "need"
> 
> Regards
> 
> Alan


That is a great reminder, thank you. I found some dealers in the paper that still have some '06s, I'm definitely considering what it would take to get one of those out of the lot first over the '07.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Haven't you guys figured it out yet?







...

Once the *New Truck Fever* hits, there is no option other than to give in to it.

Resistance is futile...

You *WILL* be assimilated!

Why prolong the inevitable and keep torturing yourselves?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

imabeachbum said:


> As much as I love Toyota products and the new Tundra especially.....I learned my lesson with the 2000 which was the introductory year for the Tundra, I still love my truck and it has been for the most part 85k miles maintenance free, but there have been some kinks and bends that to my understanding were worked out with the 01 models. If you havent gotten the Tundra flu shot yet, you should - Toyota is an awesome product, but as with ANY new model give it a year to get the kinks worked out, especially if your buying because of "want" and not "need"
> 
> Regards
> 
> Alan


Alan,

You got that right on wait a year.

I had the '00 Tundra Access cab and the '04 Tundra Double Cab. Both were some of the first in the state. The list of "undesirables" for both trucks exceeds the length of my arms. Per my experience the Toyota trucks are even reliability to Chevy or Ford.

Remember that the entire drive train is brand new. It only takes one bad part from one of the hundreds of suppliers to drive you nuts. The odds are not in your favor. Also beware of that 5.7L as it has a 4.30 rear and if you think that your mileage will ever be better then 15MPG then you will be tickled. All the more reason to buy a domestic 3/4 ton in my mind for likely even money with less costly repairs due to the availability of cheaper parts.

No doubt how they priced the new Tundra ( I'm very surprised) that it will likely sell twice the amount of older Tundra's but just beware.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolfwood vs New Truck Fever







Update:

Thanks to interventions run by 2 dear OB friends














together with a bit of common sense on my part







, I have beat the odds!







...... for now









Reverie, I can arrange a referral for you if you'd like ....









...and just in case anyone wondered....here's what she would have/could have been (and, still, someday, might be)...


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Woohoooo























Wolfie: 1 New Truck: 0


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Two weekends ago, we went out to Longo Toyota to take a "look" at the new Tundra's. WOW!! The thing is huge. Ended up test-driving a Salsa Red Pearl double cab 4x4 with the off-road package (Bilstein shocks, etc) and thought it was great. Lots of power, but I didn't really care for the silver trimmed interior, and I thought the ride was a bit stiff - probably from the TRD package.

My preferred flavor is the CrewMax 4x4, 5.7L engine, 6 speed transmission, Limited, Slate Metallic, Graphite leather interior, option package D (yep, load that sucker up!). For some reason, the Toyota configurator won't let me pick a CrewMax 4x4 in the limited flavor, just the SR5. They have such a configuration listed in the "price" section, so it must exist......

Course, all of this is just for fun......I have a perfectly good 1995 Acura that's in the shop right now with either a blown head gasket, cracked head, block or both. Preliminary estimate for repair is $2,100 bucks.

That's worth it for a 12 year-old car with 160,000 miles that's valued at $6,000 to $8,000 isn't it ??

After all, $2,100 is a whole lot less than a new vehicle and I like not having a car payment.

I mean, there's really no need to run out and buy a new Tundra when we have the Sequoia to pull the trailer with, right ??

I'm dead..............


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> I mean, there's really no need to run out and buy a new Tundra when we have the Sequoia to pull the trailer with, right ??
> 
> I'm dead..............


I think you know what we'll say....

BUY the new Truck!!!! You only live once...


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Insomniak said:


> I mean, there's really no need to run out and buy a new Tundra when we have the Sequoia to pull the trailer with, right ??
> 
> I'm dead..............


Yup!









By the way, the CrewMax is not available yet. March I believe?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> I'm dead..............


 yup


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> I mean, there's really no need to run out and buy a new Tundra when we have the Sequoia to pull the trailer with, right ??
> 
> I'm dead..............


Well, now that you mention it, there really _is_ no reason to run out and buy a new Tundra. Just wait until next fall when the new Seqouia arrives with the 5.7 liter engine









Actually, that is exactly what we decided to do after seriously contemplating trading in the Armada for a new Tundra (the Armada is a complete piece of junk IMHO). With 3 boys (6, 4 and 2) it is extremely difficult to give up the 3rd row seat, even when considering the CrewMax as we were. Now we are just waiting for the new Sequoias specs to be released to determine if the wheel base is going to be enough for us (I hear the entire thing is going to be bigger so there is hope).


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Life is too SHORT & UNPREDICTABLE .... I say Judi & Nick ........  GO BUY THE NEW TRUCK 







and you'll both feel so much better









Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ymryl said:


> I mean, there's really no need to run out and buy a new Tundra when we have the Sequoia to pull the trailer with, right ??
> 
> I'm dead..............


Well, now that you mention it, there really _is_ no reason to run out and buy a new Tundra. Just wait until next fall when the new Seqouia arrives with the 5.7 liter engine









Actually, that is exactly what we decided to do after seriously contemplating trading in the Armada for a new Tundra (the Armada is a complete piece of junk IMHO). With 3 boys (6, 4 and 2) it is extremely difficult to give up the 3rd row seat, even when considering the CrewMax as we were. Now we are just waiting for the new Sequoias specs to be released to determine if the wheel base is going to be enough for us (I hear the entire thing is going to be bigger so there is hope).








[/quote]

I also read that the Sequoia is gonna be "huge" and have the 5.7 liter engine option. What to do.........

Don't tell my wife !!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> I also read that the Sequoia is gonna be "huge" and have the 5.7 liter engine option. What to do.........
> 
> Don't tell my wife !!


Really? Where did you read that? We kept asking Toyota about the Sequoia because that is waht I had previously & my DH wanted me to get another one. They kept saying, no same engine & same tow capacity. So, we finally just went & got the Yukon XL. I still haven't found any info on that??







If that is true my DH is going to be soooo mad at me for not getting another Sequoia


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Reverie said:


> When I told my wife about driving the Tudra the first thing she asked is if it could tow "ZoomZoom's Trailer". That's a 31RQS, I think. So the answer is "yes". Now, to get her to sign on the dotted line...
> 
> Reverie


"feel the iforce.........."

We'll even throw in the magic blender.........

must.................resist.....................31FQBHS....................and...............new...................truck.....................


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

RizFam said:


> I also read that the Sequoia is gonna be "huge" and have the 5.7 liter engine option. What to do.........
> 
> Don't tell my wife !!


Really? Where did you read that? We kept asking Toyota about the Sequoia because that is waht I had previously & my DH wanted me to get another one. They kept saying, no same engine & same tow capacity. So, we finally just went & got the Yukon XL. I still haven't found any info on that??







If that is true my DH is going to be soooo mad at me for not getting another Sequoia








[/quote]

I read it at Edmunds.com under Toyota "future vehicles":

What We Know 
Built on the same platform as the 2007 Toyota Tundra, the 2008 Toyota Sequoia will arrive sporting much bigger dimensions than the current model. Like the Tundra, the Sequoia will get both 4.7-liter and 5.7-liter V8s and either five- or six-speed automatic transmissions. Expect it to rival the Ford Expedition and Chevrolet Tahoe in size and passenger capacity as well as tow ratings and horsepower. In fact, one Toyota executive was recently quoted as saying that he was concerned that Toyota might have made this Sequoia too big in light of rising gas prices. Expect an auto show debut in the spring of 2007, with sales beginning later that year.

What Edmunds.com says 
Toyota is hoping that bigger is better when it comes to full size SUVs as this Sequoia will be its largest vehicle yet.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tami,

He is just mad that your truck will out pull his or any other Toyota 20 ways to Sunday. That and the wifey did it all on her own.

happy wife, happy life!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> When I told my wife about driving the Tudra the first thing she asked is if it could tow "ZoomZoom's Trailer". That's a 31RQS, I think. So the answer is "yes". Now, to get her to sign on the dotted line...
> 
> Reverie


"feel the iforce.........."

We'll even throw in the magic blender.........

must.................resist.....................31FQBHS....................and...............new...................truck.....................
[/quote]

I'll show her your posting. Maybe that would do the trick...

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just a little tease


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Just a little tease


That's sooooooooo mean.......


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I'm dead..............


 yup
[/quote]

Well, the dealer had some good and bad news for me today.....after they finally got around to tearing my engine down....after six days....because the tech called in sick on Friday and Monday.

The bad news is they think the engine was subjected to extreme overheating and the block may be warped. The good news is they can fix that with a new engine at the low, low cost of $8,000 to $12,000 buckaroos.

I looked at the engine myself and told them it hadn't been extremely overheated - I would know - I've been driving it for the past 12 years. Told them to send the heads out for testing and put the engine back together with new head gaskets. Then they tried to tell me gaskets weren't included in the original $2,100 quote. After I got done yelling at the service manager, I'm back on track with the $2,100 to $2,500 estimate.

I think I smell new car interior.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Just a little tease


That's sooooooooo mean.......
[/quote]

Ditto!!!


----------

